# Sticky  Glycine Watches History Timeline & Models



## Emre

Let's create a reference article for Glycine Watches history timeline and related models. Upon Uwe's respective decision, we can have it as sticky.

I am starting with my archives which is detailed in early years 1914-1940's, I've included also backed up advertisements and announcements. After 1946 I used different sources as mentioned below.

Additional information is very welcome.


18-May-10Eugene Meylan 'Eugène Meylan, élève de l'Ecole d'horlogerie ' ( student at the watchmaking school )29-Mar-11Eugene Meylan 'Eugène Meylan, élève de l'Ecole d'horlogerie '20-May-14La Glycine Creation26-Aug-14La Glycine 13 Calibers register25-Nov-14La Glycine , register Hands, enamel dial and cases27-Jan-15La Glycine 13 lignes first Ad in History06-Feb-15La Glycine reg 6 cal20-Feb-15La Glycine 13 lignes Ad13-Mar-15La Glycine 9 & 13 lignes Ad23-Dec-15La Glycine Ad with Building10-Jun-16La Glycine 3 models reg15-Nov-16La Glycine Piccola & Jofrette Anouncement06-Jun-17Eugene Meylan & Henri Jeanerret ( Excelsior park ) Collective work23-Feb-18La Glycine Job Post Outillliar03-Apr-18La Glycine Job Post Chef d'Horlogerie18-Sep-18La Glycine Buckle Ad, Sandoz repr28-Oct-18Eugene Meylan & Henri Jeanerret Ancre 7 lignes27-Nov-18Correction for above announcement07-Nov-18La Glycine buckle register, L'Agrafe Glycine ( pat appl 27 Aug 1917 )27-Jan-19Sonex SA Creation, Silene, Meylan & Jeanerret15-Oct-19La Glycine purchase request Pignons09-Nov-20Change name to Fabrique d'Horlogerie La Glycine, Piccola & Joffrette and 3 Caliber Register17-Nov-20La Glycine P&J first Ad with Calibers07-Jul-21La Glycine P&J 1 cal reg25-Mar-2231 cal reg and La Glycine Ad29-Jan-236 cal reg07-Jul-23La Glycine P&J change to Fabrique d'Horlogerie La Glycine( P & J gone )19-Oct-23La Glycine receives Chronometer grade Cal 17 prize14-May-26Eugene Meylan, Fabrique de Sertissages «Précis» (E. M., du Chenit), fabrique de' sertissages reg28-Dec-27Eugene Meylan, Sertissages Precis Ad04-Jan-2731 cal reg La Glycine14-Oct-27Eugène Meylan, Fabrique de Sertissages Précis, La Chaux-de-Fonds taking repr of Bulle Clock22-Feb-28

19286 cal reg la Glycine

Glycine starts signing their dials ' Genève '17-Apr-29Basel Fair Glycine 10K + francs03-May-30Liege Fair La Glycine23-Jul-371 cal reg La Glycine, Rolex Screw down crown warning09-Aug-30Glycine, Doxa and Meyer & Studeli ( Roamer ) forms 'Medex', a cooperation to boost sales in the German Market25-Oct-30Eugene Meylan buying Chronomuri SA28-Mar-31Basel Fair Glycine Watch SA09-Jun-31Automatic EMSA reg and 5 digit patents reg on company01-Aug-31Glycine Automatic EMSA Ad and looking for Distributors Hotel Elite Bienne05-Sep-31Glycine Dial Windows Patent reg09-Sep-31Automatic patent (24.Oct'30) transfer from Eugene Meylan, Le Chaux de Fonds to Automatic EMSA company 14-Oct-31Eugene Meylan, Le Chaux de Fonds, Board meeting delay24-Oct-31Basel Fair 1931 list and Fernand Engel of Glycine et Pretto08-Dec-31Automatic EMSA creation, Robert Muller designer23-Jan-32Eugene Meylan, Le Chaux de Fonds bankrupt-closed07-May-32' Precis' Eugene Meylan Bankrupt29-Jun-32'Precis' furniture for sale Eugene Meylan19-May-33Proxy from Charles Perret and Georges Flury to Fernand Engel and Fils'd'Eggiwil31-May-33Exclusive use Warning for the Automatic EMSA for Glycine and Pretto Watch Companies14-Feb-34Article from Fernand Engel for Glycine14-Mar-34Basel Fair Glycine Participant12-Dec-341 cal reg Glycine21-Aug-351 cal reg Glycine23-Aug-35Automatic EMSA patent moved to Glycine reg19-Sep-35Fernand Engel proxy removed22-Apr-361 cal reg Glycine15-Oct-36Eugene Meylan,Precis Sertissages, Bulle Clock repr,26-Mar-38

1938Basel Fair Glycine, due to economical crisis, Glycine is one of only 29 exhibitiors, an exhibition which Glycine did not miss since 1929

Glycine launches ' Bienne - Genève_ ' _dial marks,used until 194330-Apr-38Glycine Fernand Engel reg Fountain Pen19-Oct-38Glycine Fernand Engel and Albert Kohler24-Nov-38Glycine proxy to Louis Engel Fernand d'Eggiwil06-Jul-39Glycine Waterproof, anti-shock Ad03-Aug-39New York World Fair Glycine Ad and review17-Apr-41Glycine anticipant in Europe Tour Fair25-Apr-41Basel Fair Participant Glycine24-Jul-41Basel Fair Glycine Review of precious stones and 17 lignes slim movement12-Nov-42Fernand Engel proxy off due to death1942Glycine's ébauche divisions are acquired by ASUAG22-Apr-43Basel Fair Glycine participant23-Jul-43Glycine,M.Vital Robert Engel proxy off for branch Manager11-Sep-43Vital Robert Engel proxy for Board of Directors28-Oct-43Glycine Bienne Geneve Models Ad1943Charles Hertig Evilard takes over Glycine from Certina ( Kurth Freres, Grana )01-May-46Glycine Basel Fair participant1952C.H Evilard who also owns Altus Watches SA, integrates Altus to Glycine Watches SA1953Glycine launches the legendary ' Airman ' watches. Applies for the 24 hour bezel patent. Swiss Pat 314 050, patent applied for Dec 1953, granted in May 1956. The first Airman, AM/PM was retailing for USD 51,95 while Rolex Submariner in 1955 was USD 70,00.  1953-60 Airmen are casing 23 jewels,Felsa 692 N ( Bidynator - modified to 24 hour purist mechanism). First Airman was the AM/PM model with pencil hands in 1953 with patent pending marks on case back , no hack mechanism, red date. Next model had tailend at the minute hand and date magnifier 1954-56. Another evolution switched the tailend to the hour hand 1957-58 and onwards. 1960-67 Airmen are casing A.Schild 1700/01 movement.Airman 'Special' 17 Jewels, Airman 25 Jewels. The price of the Airman Special at this time is USD 79,20 for AOPA members and USD 88,00 for non-members.Airman with 25 Jewels is retailed for USD 96,80 for AOPA members, USD 121,00 for non-members. 1967-71 Airmen are casing A. Schild 1903 movement, (~ 1965 or serial number ~ 600,000 the screw down case backs are switched to snap back ).1969 Pilot's Magazine for AOPA members:Glycine Airman with leather strap: USD 140,00 with fixoflex strap USD 150,00. Airman SST ( Pumpkin ) with stainless steel bracelet: USD 165  1971-74 Airmen are casing A. Schild 2063 movement 1974-1978 Airmen are casing A. Schild 2163 movement ( no hack pin, hacking movement only )1961Vacuum cased Watches are introduced in different forms, registered model ' Vacumatic '1964Charles Evilard Jr. ( son of Charles Hertig d'Evilard Sr ) opens a service center in USA for Glycine. An Airman watch costs 99 USD at that time 1965Charled Evilard Jr. returns to Switzerland due to his fathers death. Samuel Werner Glur ( Sales Mng at Glycine ) takes over Glycine Watches SA 1967Werner Siegrist from Glycine Switzerland moves to the USA for the Glycine Service Center 1968-72 and afterwards purchases the company 1967Glycine starts using the ' Crown ' logo1967-69

1969
Glycine launches ' Combat ' , ' GMT ' , ' Airman SST Chronograph ' and Airman SST and ' Glycine Automatic Sport SST' lines paying tribute to the *S*uper *S*onic *T*ransport project, Boeing 2707.

Glycine introduces its first Quartz timepieces
 1970'sCompressor and Spectrum lines are introduced ( using ETA's first high frequency 28.800 A/h movement, 1968 and onwards ) 1974Samuel Werner Glur is succeeded by Charles Evilard Jr due to death1979First Glycine Airman ' Quartz' watch is introduced1984Hans Brechbuhler ( owner of Belinda Watches SA 1966, ex- Charles Monnier SA )takes over Glycine from Charles Evilard Jr - son of Charles Hertig d'Evilard 1989Werner Siegrist with his ' Falcon ' brand (est 1991 ) starts producing Airman GMT 2000 model, followed by GMT 2001 in 1995,GMT 3000 in 2001 1996Glycine launches their first website1999KMU 48 is introduced2002Glycine and Belinda Watches emerge2002F-104 is introduced2005

2006Katharina Brechbuhler takes over Glycine Watches SA from his father Hans Brechbuhler

Glycine Airman 7 Plaza is introduced2010

2011Hans Brechbuhler, who saved Glycine in the Quartz era passed away

Airman SST tribute to 1967-69 SST Chronograph is introduced2011Altus Holding takes over Glycine Watches SA ( Altus Holding has nothing to do with the Hans Troesch Altus from Evilards ). New CEO is Stephan Lack 2012

2013Airman Vintage 1953 model is introduced paying tribute the 1953 model AM/PM Airman

60 years Glycine Airman is celebrated with the slogan ' Play it again Sam '. Airman is produced in rose gold, white gold and in platinum trio collector box.

Ref:

www.glycintennial.com

www.falconwatch.com

www.mikrolisk.de

www.glycineairman.info

European Patent Office

ETA Library

La Chaux de Fonds Chronicles

Bill Shaine archives

Marshall's Handy Manual 1947 and 1966 Editions

Swiss Timepiece Makers 1775-1975 , Kathleen H. Pritchard

Glycine Watches SA Sales Booklet 1972


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Glycine Watches Timeline ( please contribute )*

Good idea - and it makes more sense as a sticky than a few of the others do. I'll try to stay on top of adding any submissions in the following posts to the OP so that it's the only one that needs to be read.


----------



## Emre

*Re: Glycine Watches Timeline ( please contribute )*

*Glycine Airman Movements Chart:*
















ref: Tomas Osterman, John Theobald, Werner Siegrist, Andre Stikkers
*
Glycine Watches Manufacture Movements and 1970's models chart and reference numbers:*



*click on picture for complete chart at glycintennial.com*


----------



## Emre

*Re: Glycine Watches Timeline ( please contribute )*

Useful articles and links related with Glycine vintage timepieces:

Eugene Meylan and Glycine Early Automatics ( WUS Article )

Early Glycine Airman AM/PM and following models ( WUS Article )

Review of Glycine Watches in New York World's Fair 1939 ( WUS Article )

Glycine Patents ( glycintennial.com )

Glycine Watches Early History 1914 - 1940  ( glycintennial.com )

Glycine Collection (personal collection, glycintennial.com )

Interview with Stephan Lack,CEO of Glycine Watches SA 2013 ( WUS Article )

Interview with Hans Brechbuhler, owner of Glycine Watches SA pre-2000 ( external link )

Glycine Airman models,pictures and information ( Andre Stikkers' website, glycineairman.info )


----------



## Emre

*Re: Glycine Watches Timeline*

Was trying out the camera and decided to put together the dial marks I have on my timepieces. The font characters and logos, models would help determining the approximate dates of manufacture. Post if you have different ones we might put it together. Note that, this information is limited to my collection and might vary.

*1920s:*









*1926 -1943*: (start date due to bezel markings )

















*1926- 1931:*









*1931-1934:*









*1928- 1938*:

















*1936- 1943:*









*1936 La Classification Horlogère Book lists this ad below with both building in Bienne and Geneve for Glycine:*









*1953 -55*:

























*1950-1960:*

















*1960 -1967:*

















*1967 - 1969:*









*1967 - recent:*


----------



## Emre

*Re: Glycine Watches Timeline*

....................................................................








I am happy to report that we have a Glycine Vintage Watches Facebook Page now: https://www.facebook.com/GlycineHeritage
It is supported by the Bienne Made Glycine Watch SA.
A good beginning for the 100th year organization, appreciate your support.
In the same time we've also created an email address which I am volunteering for vintage Glycine watches concerns:

[email protected]


----------



## Emre

This post will cover the patents invented by Glycine. There are also several patents and inventions which have not been invented but used by Glycine. Will prepare another post for that, to be continued.

*1. The first registered patent by ' Fabrique d'horlogerie La Glycine ' is** a **buckle for wrist-watch strap in 1918, CH77684

















*

This buckle was adjusting the length of straps and was estimable for its time. Sandoz Fils & Co as its representative of the ' L'Agrafe Glycine ' was aggressively promoting and advertising it in the chronicles. Obviously it was valued by Glycine, therefore has also patents registered in Denmark DK25397C (1919) , France FR494919A (1919), Germany DE337821C (1919) and Austria AT84063B (1920).

*
2. Patent **CH143069A** from 1931, registering the movement shape, particularly ' baguette ' form, patented by ' **Fabrique d'horlogerie La Glycine **' :
*










*
3. The famous ' Automatic Module ' from the founder of Glycine, Eugene Meylan*. *CH149137 and CH149138 from 1931. This module was a genius invention which could be mounted with simple adjustments on any 8,75 lignes hand winding movements** and turn them into self-winding/automatic watches.



















*This invention has been moved through several companies' registration. Some of them have been applied for patent but not registered, therefore we see some unrelated patent numbers on those automatic modules. Detailed information in: Glycine Patents Vintage Automatic Airman

*4. Patent* *CH148534**from 1931, registering jump hour,minute and seconds watches' functions.Registered by ' Fabrique d'horlogerie La Glycine:










*I've seen several jump hour watches from the 30's but unfortunately didn't see yet one signed by Glycine. How many of these timepieces have been produced, we don't know yet, and more important if they have survived into our timeline. Please drop me a message if you have or seen one. Related advertisement from 1930s, thanks to the NAWCC museum archives:









* 5. CH159200 from 1932, registering the ' fold lever crown ' by ' Fabrique d'horlogerie La Glycine ':









*
This was a chic invetion for cushion watch cases: *










6. CH314050 from appl. 1953, reg. 1956, the famous 24 hours bezel which we see in the legendary Glycine 'Airman' ,
' The Chief ' line.This bezel became famous in GMT watches and is still being used by many other brands with GMT complication.

Registered by then President of Glycine watches Charles Hertig Evilard and the Sales Manager Hans Werner Samuel Glur. This patent includes two figures. First is the 24 hour bezel and the second one is the crown which is locking the bezel. There is an US patent from Sicura Watches from the 70's which also refers to this patent for the crown - bezel locking system.










Mind that the 24 hour bezel is used by most of the watchmakers and brands even to-day. I believe that this is one of the most widely used inventions which has been found by Glycine, but not enough credited that for.

An Airman case-back,manufactured from applied but not registered time ( 1953-1956 ):









Airman case-back markings after the patent registration, post 1956:









7. CH538135 from 1973, registering kind of stem related function in the movement, invented by Denis Maillard of 'Fabrique d' Horlogerie Glycine & Altus SA'.










Unfortunately during turbulent times, economic recessions, wars and finally the quartz hit, the company had ups and downs in the market. But as seen, it has serious commitments and contributions for the watch industry, especially the 24 hour bezel function which is in the market since 60 years and widely popular within cross brands.





*


----------



## Emre

In early January 1972, five people find themselves in a restaurant in Nidau, Bienne . The owners of Glycine & Altus, Wyler, Milus, Delvina and Buttes Watches are discussing the latest trend - LED Watches and sadly admitting that they have to catch the wagon and switch from traditional watchmaking to technologic manufacture.Buttes Watches owner has to justify to his 84 years old father: Father, if we don't cope with the new trend we will lose our market shares, we have to switch, that's an obligation....

11 March 1972 ' Ditronic ' is born. 5 companies whose annual turnover is appr. 50 Mil Franks back then,enter the LED Watches market by uniting.Samuel Glur from Glycine is experienced in the US market due to the succesful Airman launch and popularity. He arranges Optel Corporation from New Jersey, USA to produce the digital watches, and hopes are planted that one day the manufacture can come back to the Swiss Valleys. The joint venture, presents in April 1972 the Ditronic line of watches in Baselfair and this is how Glycine survives through the Quartz,LED,LCD crisis:








custody of: www.watchismotimes.com


----------



## Emre

After my laptop crashed down with all the archives in the disc, not completely backed up,I really was worried.Interestingly, yesterday it has decided to work again for a few hours,just enough time for me to copy all hard-disc. 
This gave me the opportunity to go through the 30gb data;in the dusty shelves, I found the happy news from Glycine + Altus Watch Factories merge in 1963.Somebody was very romantic in phrasing it.Since its creation by Hans Troesch, Montres Altus kept a decent manufacture quality, incorporating in A. Lange & Soehne form calibers in 1928. It was 43 years old when they merged. Glycine Watch Factory was 49 years old at that time and they shared this joy with public announcing it as below:


----------



## Emre

The catalogue of Glycine watches in 1943:



























More vintage Glycine Timepieces and information in our fan page:

https://www.facebook.com/GlycineHeritage


----------



## Uwe W.

Wow, there was a lot to like in 1943 from Glycine. In particular, that regulator is very enticing; I would love to see a remake of it for the 2014 collection. The F104 doesn't work for me because the sub-dials are so annoyingly small.


----------



## Emre

2nd part of the patents section. 
The first part was presenting the invented and registered patents by Glycine,this part will be for the patents not invented but used by Glycine.
The patent numbers can be seen on some of the '60s Glycine Vacuum models and '70s Glycine Compressor models. I've never seen the 'sweeping seconds stop' aka 'hacking mechanism' patent marked on a watch-case yet and also didn't see any other brand using this interesting invention except Glycine Watches.But I think we all love it and it adds value on vintage Airmen and first generation Glycine Combat lines:

*CH313813* Compressor Patent, by Ervin Piquerez ( EPSA ),applied in 30 Oct 1953 and registered 15 Mai 1956:









*CH323980* Sweeping seconds stop also known as 'hacking mechanism',by Georges Godat.Applied in 17 Mar 1955,patent registered 31 Aug 1957. The Airman (except the very early examples from 1953-54) are casing this hacking pin on the top at 24o'clock position. First generation Combat is also using this hack mechanism:

















*CH355742* Vacuum patent, by Hans Ulrich Klingenberg. Applied in 23 Jun 1959,registered in 31 Aug 1961:









Vacuum sealed watches were aiming less service frequency and were known for condensation-water-air proof cases.








Vacuum aperture pic custody of 'Glycine Watches Italy'


----------



## Emre

I will post all the manuals I have for Glycine Timepieces here for reference. Will start with the earliest I have,the one for the minute tailend Airman ( I even didn't see yet one for the first Airman AM/PM,so will skip it for now ).

The watch, and the manual for 1954-55:

It's interesting and a historical document by itself because it contains 'Indochina' and Belgian Congo' countries and their timezones:









The magnifier on the date is originally square not round,but yeah acrylic crystal doesn't survive 70 years during use, it's a replacement in this watch.

















As mentioned in the manual, this model is the first Airman which cases the hack mechanism,magnifier on date and the tailend at the minute hand. The very first Airman, the AM/PM model has no hack,no magnifier and has standard hour and minute hands without tailend.


----------



## Emre

The manual for the Airman between 1956-61, and the watch itself ( I borrowed the watch photo from member jarnould )

The tail-end is moved to the hour hand,23 jewels Felsa 692 calibers are cased also in this era timepieces. Another variety is the ' Special ' with 17 jewels for USAF personnel.These papers are for one of the late manufactured watches within this time -period :

























and a beautiful aged example Glycine Airman from Nov 1956:








custody of jarnould


----------



## Emre

Next manual,used from 1961 - 1969 for Airman except the one casing AS 2163 movement (A.Schild 2163 is a hacking movement, no more hacking pin was used)

The watch (custody of scatolina):









The manual:


----------



## scatolina

Hello,

Very interesting Emre!!This 'black' watch is not new for me ;-)

Ciao

Claudio


----------



## Emre

Ciao Claudio, yes your watch became famous :-d:-! Welcome to the forum, pleasure to have you here.


----------



## Emre

The Glycine Airman Special. Manufactured for the US Air Force and Military personnel. In the '50s, casing Felsa 692 but with 17 jewels instead of 23 jewels. And in '60s casing again 17 jewels movement vs standard versions with 25 jewels.Avg price was 20% less than standard Glycine Airman:

The watch ('60s example):









It's advertisement in Pilot's magazine:

















And its manual:


----------



## Emre

This timepiece is so far the only one documented ' The Chief '. Manufactured for the NAVY and seagoing people as described in its manual.It's a weird feeling owning this survivor, adding here for the records.Manufactured in January 1956 and retailed by the famous jeweler 'Tuerler' in Switzerland. The Chief and its manual:


----------



## Emre

Enough Airman ( SST to follow though ), now another line from Glycine which is after Airman the still existing oldest model, THE Combat.

From 1967 with mechanical hack pin at 12 o'clock like Airman:









And its manual:


----------



## Emre

Most of you might know the story about how 'Airman' was found and developed according to flying personnel needs and desires. This is the initial letter which gave birth to Glycine Airman in 1953:

















The letter is written from Samuel Glur, back then Sales Mng. for Glycine Watches, to the president and owner of Glycine Watches SA Charles ( Karl ) Hertig D'Evilard.Glur is flying from Bangkok to Calcutta in a DC4 with Thai Airways and is privileged to join the First officer and Captain in the cockpit. Captain Brown,explains what kind of watch would be the ultimate tool watch for pilots. Glur notes from Captain Brown's feedback:

There is no watch existing the market which matches the needs of the pilots.Brown clearly explains what is needed

- 24h dial
- Hour hand makes one revolution in 24 hours
- Minute hand makes one revolution in 60 minutes
- Seconds hand makes one revolution in 60 seconds
- Rotating bezel on case which is marked with 24 hours

This way the GMT and local time can be measured in the same time. Captain Brown mentions that 'Tissot Navigator' is not matching the needs (Personal note: I like also Tissot, I've translated it for the sake of the information in the letter)

After this letter, the Airman design and development starts the very same year and Glycine manufactures its first 1,000 batch of Airman watches in Nov 1953.
Samuel Glur is in 1972 still in the company and is one of the leaders who cruises Glycine through the quartz crisis and has great effort in safely handing over Glycine into the millennium.


----------



## scatolina

Wonderful and very interesting for an Airman lover like me ;-)


----------



## Emre

Last post for the Airman manuals. Which also answers the question,as why that second crown has a slot ( preventing it turning by mistake and changing the timezone,due to be used with a coin or nails)

The Glycine Airman SST ( Super Sonic Transportation ) , manufactured during 1967 - 78,tribute to the race between the American Boeing and European Concorde for manufacturing the first super sonic passenger jet.Glycine, then big in the American market and closely working with US Air Force, supports Boeing. But due to funding issues the Boeing never makes it to serial manufacture and some special Glycine Airman SST Chronographs manufactured for Boeing pilots and first passengers end up in the wrists of Concorde pilots and first flyers.The case-back has the serial number with 6 and/or 7 digits, the Airman SST by Glycine and Boeing 2707 engraving. It also bears the '323.1219' marks identifying the case and caliber. The SST Chronographs have '399.2119' mark.The Airman patent no. of Glycine '314050' is also marked on case-back.

The Airman SST aka pumpkin, earlier models have the hack pin at 24 o'clock, later ones don't have, just like in classic Airman:

SST photos from internet, manuals from my archive:

























And its manual:


----------



## Aquavit

Very interesting Emre, I would love one of the original pumpkins - one of the hundred (I think) handwound models that got made but not sold. 

Where are they now??


----------



## Emre

To my knowledge there are 5 pumpkin chronos around, 4 are 24 hour purist chronos ( one is by me, there are two other members from WUS located in the US and one is in Glycine HQs,Switzerland ), and than there is the GMT chrono ,that's also by me, didn't see another one yet. These are the pumpkins, with the slotted crowns,total 4 crowns. 
There are also pepsi bezel GMT chronos which I saw in ebay 2-3 times in the last years, they are later models with 3 crowns, same movement Val 724 like the pumpkins. 

Will keep heads up for you.


----------



## Emre

What about some vintage photos of the Bienne made Glycine ateliers ? Ever wondered by whom and where it was manufactured? OK that was many decades ago, but thought you might like it.

Some photos are for the first time displayed in the market, WUS exclusivity :-!

I believe this is Hotel Elite in Bienne, 1930s advertisements mention offices in that hotel, which still serves as 'Art Deco ' Hotel in the same place.The La Glycine ebauches shield is visible on display windows with the double flags:









Here,the associates of then 'Fabrique d'Horlogerie La Glycine' from the years '20s and '30s. Featured are different stages of watchmaking. Mentioning the original title of the photos in French.









*Ebauche Controle:*









*Etampage Platine:*









*Ebauche gravage:*









*Administration Achat:*









*Controle Final:*









*Reglage mise en marche:*









*Fabrication ebauches:*









*Mecanique Outillage:*









*Design & Development*


----------



## fredrick

Amazing Photographs!!


----------



## Emre

For the records,the Glycine Vacuum aperture and its service manual from '60s.

Vacuum sealed watches are Air+Condensation+Waterproof.Many have survived to our timeline,a solid proof of their durability.

The Vacuum Patent ( CH 355742 appl: 1959,filed: 1961 ) which is marked always on the case-back of these watches,is registered on Hans Ulrich Klingenberg,who was a Sales Mng for Glycine back then.After he came up with the Vacuum casing,he left the company and created his own in 1966: Vacuum Chronometer AG in Bienne.Until he creates his own watch company 'Century Time AG' in 1975, he cooperated with case-makers and watchmaking companies and spread his invention.

Glycine introduced the line 'Vacuum' in 1962 while Klingenberg was still on-board.Day+date displaying Glycines are casing generally ETA 2638,later high frequency examples do have ETA 2893,day only ETA 2472.

Here is the aperture and its manual which also gives us an insight how things were set along with some vintage Glycine Vacuum examples:


----------



## Robotaz

My goodness! It seems that the drive belts could be quite a hazard, both while operating correctly, and while malfunctioning.

Can you imagine working and having one of those belts break and slap you across the face? Yikes!



Emre said:


> *Design & Development*
> 
> View attachment 1550130


----------



## Emre

You might be right with today's evolved work place security mind set.That's anachronism.

Remember those times were the years where dial manufacturers were using radium to have glow effect in dark.And this newly discovered luminescent material was being applied with brushes on dial's hour markers.Employees working at dial manufacturers were licking those brushes to have a fine point repeatedly before and after dipping it into radium and consuming actually radium.Only years after they've seen the effects of that madness but damage was already done to many people ( google radium girls ).

Before radium was discovered the only way to tell time in dark was to listen to the chimes of your repeater pocket watch - for them who could afford it.At the other end tritium started to be used widely after 1960.

Mankind is learning the harder way and it takes time


----------



## Uwe W.

Robotaz said:


> Can you imagine working and having one of those belts break and slap you across the face? Yikes!


They wouldn't have had that kind of tension on them. What I find remarkable is the lack of lighting, which is something that becomes quite important when performing detail work.


----------



## Emre

I put the advertisements together,wanted to share with you all.

Starting from 1910s to '90s:


*1910s:*
























​
*

1920s:*








































































​


----------



## Emre

*1930s:*
























































​
*

1940s:*































































































































​


----------



## Emre

*1950s:*
























​
*1960s:*























































































​


----------



## Emre

*1970s:*
































































​
*
1980s:*







​
*
1990s:*
















​
That's all for now. There are some more which I was lazy to re-size and some different formats,will convert and post at a later time.This material helps us also to see the ups and downs of the company and the focus on different decades.

All material is from Glycine Heritage archives and may be used with reference.


----------



## Aquavit

Wow, where do you find all this stuff Emre!?

There's some great designs there ripe for reproducing, I particularly like the 1940's watch hanging from a clothes line. Now if Glycine could re-issue this at no bigger than 39mm with a solid caseback and for sensible money, they'd have a Rolex Explorer beater on their hands :-!


----------



## Emre

Accumulated throughout the years and sharing now:-!

I agree the '40s were pretty creative,let's see what models they will come up with. I won't be surprised seeing the triple date re-issue.


----------



## Emre

As you know many vintage Glycine Airman and Combat timepieces' unique hacking mechanisms are not functional due to wrong servicing techniques.

In case you own one which is intact,you might want to have it serviced by educational hands not to have it destroyed.It is a fine and sensitive and not well known mechanism.A reliable watchmaker experienced in these Glycine models is Ronald Prins in The Netherlands ( http://www.uwklokkenmaker.nl/ ).Vintage Airman and/or Combat owners may send their watches to him due to be serviced. He worked already on several varieties of Airman and Combat timepieces and I can recommend him further.

For them who have access to a competent watchmaker in their local areas,the below support document is prepared.

This manual is prepared by Matt Henning ( http://www.henningwatches.com/ ),the gentleman who manufactures the destroyed hacking mechanisms in our vintage timepieces.Mind that he only manufactures that parts necessary for hacking and does not service the watches.He resides in the US and is happy to support our community.Therefore he prepared the step by step tutorial how to safely disassemble the movement of vintage Glycine Airman and Combat watches by preserving the hacking mechanism.

Print and present it to your watchmaker in case of need.It includes the differences and important points for Felsa 692, A.Schild casing classic Airman watches and Airman SST models which have different case-ring set-up and minor differences to mind:

View attachment Notes on the Safe Disassembly of Glycine Airman Watches.pdf


Custody of Matt Henning

The very first manual for the hacking mechanisms was prepared by Geoff Quickfall and is another useful review for the restoration and preservation of the hacking mechanism:

glycine airman clamp crown


----------



## Emre

I've incorporated my archives from last 5 years with the Glycine serial numbers book and have created the below serial numbers chart for vintage Glycine Airman watches.

Glycine has switched the way of numbering the watch cases several times and has also 2 different numbering systems in the same time,especially in '50s and '60s. Airman was within the herd until 1961 then has earned its own numbers where later on other models have joined it....pretty complicated.

Since the watches are vintage I've prepared also the chart in a vintage form,1940s style.

This chart will help you date your Glycine Airman manufacture year. If you are looking for exact dates you should contact Glycine Heritage department :

[email protected]

Due to casing partners so as EPSA,Pretat,Spillmann,Schmitz... planned and realized manufacture dates might vary within a few months ( especially with EPSA cases ), but it will still give you an accurate year.









* custody of glycintennial.com*

To my knowledge, such a chart for Glycine Airman is presented for the first time and I am happy to share it. There are no copyrights on this chart but I would appreciate to share it with its provenance due to serious personal involvement.


----------



## Emre

A necessary correction for the above chart for the year 1968 has been made. It slipped from my attention, thanks Jim for bringing it up:









*custody of glycintennial.com*


----------



## James A

A quick video of the Glycine Automatic E.M.S.A module in action.






Regards,


----------



## Jcnst1

I've seen SST Pumpkin's with a "smooth" second crown (at 2 o'clock) and a crosshatch second crown.......is either one correct, or were both correct and just were different versions of different years?


----------



## Emre

Initially they were manufactured with cross hatched crowns, so the earlier models have two cross hatched crowns. After receiving feedback from clients that the crown damages shirt sleeves and also turns unintentionally, changing the GMT timezone, they switched to slotted crowns where one should use nails or coin edges to turn it. It never had a plain crown originally but they may have been switched at service centers in the lack of cross hatched crowns.Hope this helps


----------



## Steve09876

Emre said:


> Initially they were manufactured with cross hatched crowns, so the earlier models have two cross hatched crowns. After receiving feedback from clients that the crown damages shirt sleeves and also turns unintentionally, changing the GMT timezone, they switched to slotted crowns where one should use nails or coin edges to turn it. It never had a plain crown originally but they may have been switched at service centers in the lack of cross hatched crowns.Hope this helps


Hi Emre. You seem to be the man to ask about glycine. Airman SST, serial number 987081. Smooth winding crown. Second hack, there is no hole between the 2/4 but the second hand stops dead when pulling out the crown to 3rd position. See the alteration made on the paperwork. I'm puzzled by this.


----------



## TedG954

Does anyone know when the SST-12 was discontinued? Thanks.


----------



## Robotaz

TedG954 said:


> Does anyone know when the SST-12 was discontinued? Thanks.


I'm guessing around 2010 based on what I watched on the forums.

I had an SST twilight sentinel chronograph (idiot for selling) and 2010 seems about right


----------



## Sixracer

Steve09876 said:


> Hi Emre. You seem to be the man to ask about glycine. Airman SST, serial number 987081. Smooth winding crown. Second hack, there is no hole between the 2/4 but the second hand stops dead when pulling out the crown to 3rd position. See the alteration made on the paperwork. I'm puzzled by this.
> View attachment 15333824
> View attachment 15333825


I am not the biggest expert but a few things jump out about your watch. Your second crown is smooth and extends a little beyond the case. That is a feature of the SST-06.

The lack of a hack hole likely confirms this. It probably has an ETA2893-2

Was it passed off as a vintage model from the 60s?


----------



## Sixracer

Robotaz said:


> I'm guessing around 2010 based on what I watched on the forums.
> 
> I had an SST twilight sentinel chronograph (idiot for selling) and 2010 seems about right


Going to go out on a limb here and suggest that the SST-12 was first produced in 2012.

I can say the SST-06 seems to have been made through 2010.

Here is an SST-06 made in 2010






Glycine, 44mm "Airman SST-06" auto/date Worldtimer, 200m in Steel | Passions Watch Exchange - Singapore's Premier Pre-owned Watch Dealer


Case: Large polished steel Tonneau case with brushed top. Signed screw-lock crown with a slit-headed crown @ 2 for adjusting 24hrs orange inner bezel. Model Ref: 3856 Airman SST-06Glass: Sapphire crystalMovement: Mech.




www.passions.com.sg


----------



## Sixracer

Here is my 1968 SST for ref


----------



## Emre

Greetings all, sorry I didn't see these later posts within this thread. Let's please keep this topic for Glycine history and references only.
If you have any questions please create another topic.

Considering that many fans and enthusiasts are looking for manufacture years or information for their older Glycine timepieces, I have added a new section in my website for all the Glycine models reference numbers and manufacture years from 1992 to 2014.

Please mind that this chart is for reference only, if you want exact specs and manufacture date of your Glycine watch, email [email protected] with photos of your watch ( dial, case-back and any markings on it ). This service is for free, provided by the company Glycine Watches SA and handwritten manufacture records cover a timeline until 2012. Please do not send requests to Glycine Heritage department for watches which are new-er.

So here it is, part of the chart of ref. numbers and manufacture years for Glycine watches from 1992 to 2014:










For the whole chart visit: https://glycintennial.com/serial-no-and-calibers ( re-posting permitted by attribution only )


----------



## acrolyu2

excellent publication


----------



## gvarsity

Thanks for this.


----------



## D Young

Thanks for this reference Emre


Emre said:


> For the records,the Glycine Vacuum aperture and its service manual from '60s.
> 
> Vacuum sealed watches are Air+Condensation+Waterproof.Many have survived to our timeline,a solid proof of their durability.
> 
> The Vacuum Patent ( CH 355742 appl: 1959,filed: 1961 ) which is marked always on the case-back of these watches,is registered on Hans Ulrich Klingenberg,who was a Sales Mng for Glycine back then.After he came up with the Vacuum casing,he left the company and created his own in 1966: Vacuum Chronometer AG in Bienne.Until he creates his own watch company 'Century Time AG' in 1975, he cooperated with case-makers and watchmaking companies and spread his invention.
> 
> Glycine introduced the line 'Vacuum' in 1962 while Klingenberg was still on-board.Day+date displaying Glycines are casing generally ETA 2638,later high frequency examples do have ETA 2893,day only ETA 2472.
> 
> Here is the aperture and its manual which also gives us an insight how things were set along with some vintage Glycine Vacuum examples:
> 
> View attachment 1612935
> 
> 
> View attachment 1612936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1612937
> 
> 
> View attachment 1612938
> 
> 
> View attachment 1612939
> 
> 
> View attachment 1612940
> 
> 
> View attachment 1612941
> 
> 
> View attachment 1612942


Beautiful Vacuum diver


----------



## Jacob’s Watches

Thanks for making this!


----------



## Jacob’s Watches

Thanks for making this!


----------



## [email protected]

Such a useful chart, Emre is the Rockstar Of Glycine


----------



## Fahoo Forays

Fantastic read.


----------

